# Wild RBBS & Blue- Tongue



## Acrochordus (Aug 16, 2009)

Since it was 27 degrees today on the Central Coast, i thought i would go for abit of a walk to see if i could find some Herps. Well i whent to Ourimbah, at this place where i had been looking around a far bit in winter, in that time i had been thinking it would be perfect habitat for a range of reptile. Well i set off for the walk at about 10:00am, in about 20 minutes i saw a RBBS, so i got some pics and kept walking but there was no more. I got home and found a Blue- Tongued Lizard on my lawn in the backyard.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Acrochordus (Aug 16, 2009)

Blue- Tongue Lizard.


----------



## look_whos_talkin (Aug 16, 2009)

nice one mate


----------



## Sonicchaotic (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice finds, am such a fan of RBBS's So beautiful!


----------



## Acrochordus (Aug 16, 2009)

Sonicchaotic said:


> Very nice finds, am such a fan of RBBS's So beautiful!


Thanks same hear there my favourite snake, this one was great to photography it wasen't worried about me at all, it was to busy sunning itself.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Justdriftnby (Aug 16, 2009)

Every time I see a RBBS it makes me want one even more, as soon as we get this move over and done with and I have my new herp room set up it will be on the top of my list


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice mate i also saw a RBB as i was walking along a mates house, situated near some marshy area i love how secretive they are!


----------



## Acrochordus (Aug 16, 2009)

Justdriftnby said:


> Every time I see a RBBS it makes me want one even more, as soon as we get this move over and done with and I have my new herp room set up it will be on the top of my list


 yea deffinatly on top of my list when i turn 18 and get my Class 2 licence.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 16, 2009)

RBBS are just too perfect


----------



## Walker (Aug 16, 2009)

Awsome pics acrochordus i my self live on the central coast and encounterd a redbellie like that the other day with one of those cool brown noses if you dont mind me askingdont mind me asking where do you live kinie or do you just herp there?


----------



## Walker (Aug 16, 2009)

Sory about the muck up with the if you dont mind me asking bit didnt check it befor i sent it.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Acrochordus (Aug 16, 2009)

Walker said:


> Awsome pics acrochordus i my self live on the central coast and encounterd a redbellie like that the other day with one of those cool brown noses if you dont mind me askingdont mind me asking where do you live kinie or do you just herp there?


PM sent!!


----------



## BenReyn (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a fantastic RBBS!
Nothing better then to see them in the wild
Thanks for sharing,
Ben.


----------



## Acrochordus (Aug 16, 2009)

BenReyn said:


> Thats a fantastic RBBS!
> Nothing better then to see them in the wild
> Thanks for sharing,
> Ben.


Yea you can't really beat seeing Herps in the Wild, especially snakes!!
Thanks Tim.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 16, 2009)

keep up the good work young fella

ourimbah is an amazing herp spot i have been there once there is an abundance of forest dragons and land mullets


----------



## Acrochordus (Aug 16, 2009)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> keep up the good work young fella
> 
> ourimbah is an amazing herp spot i have been there once there is an abundance of forest dragons and land mullets


Yea i heard that the place i whent today has a stack of Land Mullets, When i was walking there with my dad he said he saw a lizard jump off the tree to the ground so i investigated it but came up empty, so could of even been a Angle Head.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 16, 2009)

also stephans banded snakes and forest tigers dwell there,i mite head up there soon i reckon its a great spot although ive been having alotof sucess this week with herps in north west sydney catching a couple of browns,whips and even a beardie was out which surprised me
oh and a little moutain dragon


----------



## Acrochordus (Aug 16, 2009)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> also stephans banded snakes and forest tigers dwell there,i mite head up there soon i reckon its a great spot although ive been having alotof sucess this week with herps in north west sydney catching a couple of browns,whips and even a beardie was out which surprised me
> oh and a little moutain dragon


Nice finds, yea it's a great spot, i was sussing it out in winter, can't wait to fully spring and summer i will be getting out on the roads at night, to photography all different snakes that live hear.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Sel (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice pic...today was such a perfect day


----------

